# Wo kann ich meine Prüfung in berlin ablegen?



## perca fluviatilis (8. August 2008)

Ich möchte bald meinen Fischereischein in Berlin machen weiß abe leider nicht wo,bitte helft mir es ist sehr dringend!!


----------



## Kampfler (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich meine Prüfung in berlin ablegen?*

Mahlzeit,

ich würde Dir raten, die Prüfung in Potsdam abzulegen (geht auch als Berliner problemlos). In Potsdam besteht keine Lehrgangspflicht, weshalb du nur die 25 Euronen PRüfngsgebühr hinblättern musst. Prüfungsfragen zum lernen gibts kostenlos im Netz.
Mit dem Prüfungszeugnis lässt du dir dann in Berlin einen Fischereischein ausstellen, die Berliner Behörde ist verpflichtet, das Brandenburger Prüfungszeugnis anzuerkennen und dir den Schein auszustellen.

MfG
Kampfler


----------



## perca fluviatilis (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich meine Prüfung in berlin ablegen?*

sagen wir es so,ich möchte den Schein während der Schulzeit machen und kann nicht so weit weg fahren.Ich habe bereits 90 Euronen zusammen und brauche nur den ort wo ich den Lehrgang+Prüfung machen kann.
trotzdem herzlichen Dank Kampfler


----------



## Kampfler (19. August 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich meine Prüfung in berlin ablegen?*

Meld Dich einfach telefonisch beim DAV oder VDSF in Berlin, die sagen dir wo du dich anmelden musst.

Prüfung in PM findet an einem Sonnabend vormittag statt,
lehrgang in berlin wird ca. zweimal pro jahr angeboten und geht über zwei komplette wochenenden, am zweiten sonntag ist dann die prüfung, müsste mit lehrgang bei ca. 150 Euronen liegen das ganze.

Hier mal ein Link mit Infos und weiterverlinkung zur Prüfung in Berlin: http://www.berlin.de/sen/umwelt/fischerei/angelfischen/de/anglerpruefung.shtml

und hier einer mit allen Infos zur Prüfung in Potsdam: http://www.potsdam.de/cms/dokumente/10025529_195626/fae5ec5e/Merkblatt Anglerprüfung 2008.pdf

PS:
 mach sie lieber in PM, lernen kanns Du auch zu Hause und das gesparte Geld kannst Du dann auch in  Angelutensilien investieren |wavey:

MfG
Kampfler


----------

